# Howdy from Texas!



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi everyone - new member here from North Texas (Dallas-Fort Worth area). I have one horse, a 20 year old Arab gelding who I have owned since he was two. I am also buying a solid Paint gelding this weekend if he passes his vet check! 

At this point I am mainly pleasure and trail riding, but as a youngster I was involved in Hunter/Jumpers and showed a little in the All-Arab shows. I have been involved in breeding, training, rescue, etc. at various times over the past 20 years and now, at age 30, I am ready just to relax and enjoy my horses! Glad to be a part of this community!  

PS - as my user name indicates, I'm a nurse. I am a GN (graduate nurse) right now and will be taking my boards next month to be an RN.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome! 
Your Arab is so cute! 
Since he was 2? Wow that's great! I'm sure you have a lovely bond with him!


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello from Calgary! I'm new here as well :wink:


----------

